# ??vvr???



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.hallamplification.com/main.html?src=/#2,2
Has anyone tried this? I've got a 1970 Traynor YSR-1, and was thinking about getting an attenuator when I stumbled upon the VVR. It's for amps 50W or less, so next question, is my 50W head doubled to 100W when I bridge the inputs with a 1/4" jumper cable? I'm going to get the amp serviced so I could have the VVR installed at the same time.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

1) No, you are not doubling the output wattage. You are just combining 2 preamp stages when you bridge them.

2) If I'm reading that link correctly, it's not an attenuator, more like a variac that changes the voltage going to the power tube section. Van Halen I is (supposedly) an example of variac usage, where starving the power tubes yields more break up - I'm not sure about less volume but wouldn't think it would be much, maybe a touch but not like what a true attenuator is designed to do.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's another link.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Mta_unZSCo
This gives an example, also the same guy shows how to install one on youtube.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My mistake. Now that I think about it, isn't this built into some amps right from the factory? I forget the brands offhand.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not sure, but it seems to be aheckuvalot cheaper than any attenuator! I'm not cheap, I'm broke and LOOK cheap!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes, I use it in ALL my amps 50 watts or less and I can't live without it. It is amazing.
It is not Variable AC, it is Variable DC in the B+ rail and it is really just another form of power scaling.
It doesn't take long to discover my raving about it on any remotely applicable topic on this forum.

Aside from sounding better than basically any attenuator, it is also good because it vastly lengthens your tube life because you are often running them much cooler. And it is so handy because it is so small and internal and works like a global master volume (or how you wish a master volume would sound). 
I'd be happy to answer any more questions about my experiences, but I have to say it has made all my amps much more useable in any context.
Dana Hall is a great guy, and is quite helpful regarding any questions and recommendations and he includes a manual as well. I can forward it by email if you would like.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Next question: Is my 1970 Traynor YSR-1 cathode biased or fixed bias? I'm a construction worker, not an amp tech!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Dustman said:


> Next question: Is my 1970 Traynor YSR-1 cathode biased or fixed bias? I'm a construction worker, not an amp tech!


I am actually not sure. An indicator to point out if it is fixed bias, would be to open up the top and see if there is a trim pot inside that adjusts the bias. that would mean it is fixed biased. Of course, if there is no bias pot, that could still mean it is fixed bias, and a tech is expected to swap a resister every time the tubes are changed.

I'll see if I can dig up the schematic. Then you could email it to Dana and he could guide you specifically.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I can't quite make out what that handwriting is in the centre of the schematic, but I think that might be the bias resister it is by... Get a second opinion, but I think it is fixed biased. I will try studying it more later, but in the mean time a real tech could answer quite rapidly.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

This is a fixed bias amp. Traynor was never much for putting bias adjustment in their amps.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's a Canadian variant:
http://www.trinityamps.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1778


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like the Trinity VRM is a no-go, its cathode biased. Too bad I'd rather support Canadian buisness!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That Traynor is definetly a fixed bias amp. You'll need the $50 one.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

This is the dude that basically invented Power Scaling. He doesn't get enough credit and is often ripped off. His kit is more expensive but works better and is better built. Here's a link: http://www.londonpower.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=7&osCsid=3f1e850a4970dc620f8be1bef9767db4

He's Canadian too.

There are a few choices there and if you're confused as to which kit to get Kevin is approachable on the phone or e-mail.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Cups, the more I read about these the more I think I'm gonna have one installed!


----------



## bobh (Oct 16, 2009)

It's a really great mod


----------

